# Gross generalization



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I have had our little girl Zoey for 1 week. I now consider myself an expert, having both a boy and girl. I will share my findings with you. 
ALL boys are noisy, messy eaters. They are full of poop. They leave crumbs everywhere. And all they want to do is sleep (you can trick yourself into believing they are cuddlers if they sleep ON you). Unless they are running around.
ALL girls are huffy divas. They need their space. However, they are neat. They do not waste crumbs. And they discreetly hide their poop.
I know these things to be fact, so (much like the you-tuber), you will not be able to change my mind. Not even you, Puffers, and your Hester Sue.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol! But I have to admit it's the same with me. Litchi is so neat, doesn't poop munch on her wheel but is a huffy little girl. While Tangelo is messy, I cange his cage and 3 hours later it looks dirty and there's always poo on his wheel en everywhere (he even managed to poo really high on the wall of his cage)


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL i've only had one hedgehog and Orbie is a boy but he does fit that description so far :lol: ahaha


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I had the same experience . I've had both boys and girls that fit your descriptions.... 

I have a male and female that both lob poop outside of their cages. They learned how to lay traps so that they have a lot of warning that mom is coming. Lay the trap, mom steps in poo on the floor, mom acks, you have warning mom is on her way to your cage.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, Col. Mustard doesn't fit the description at all!  

She poops all over her wheel and doesn't care at all to hide it. It's right there every morning, for everyone to see it. And she leaves crumbs everywhere, no matter what she's eating -- kibble, cooked eggs, chicken, everything. Even mealworms, sometimes she leaves tiny peaces behind! :? 

And the poop boots... ah, the poop boots. I'm so used to them by now. I think she even likes them, I put her in a container with 1/2 inch of water so she can walk around it and clean her feet, she just sits there and looks at me with a face that says "what? I'm not going to walk around, mom. These are my socks." :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You have simply empowered Mustard by making her a Col.
Instead of a candlestick in the library, her weapon of choice is poo.

We currently have 2 young men staying with us. So I would like to expand my first post on this topic with the observance that it also applies to teenagers. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

And Kalandra, I would love to watch your hedgies lob poop grenades!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> You have simply empowered Mustard by making her a Col.
> Instead of a candlestick in the library, her weapon of choice is poo.
> 
> We currently have 2 young men staying with us. So I would like to expand my first post on this topic with the observance that it also applies to teenagers. :lol:


 :lol: you're right (on both statements!) :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hester Sue must have heard you, I was going to take picture evidence of the mass destruction and remains that are her kibble and of course its one of those rare nights she actually doesn't make a massive mess in her eatery loft. :lol: 

Huffy Diva is right though, oh my god if I get near the cage even with the blackout curtains down, she goes off at me (when wheeling) like how DARE you disturb my wheeling.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

PJM I would have to agree with your findings, although I have never had a girl, so I can't confirm that bit.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For many years my two very messiest, total filthy slobs were a boy and a girl. Likewise, the two neat freaks, never a mess in the cage or themselves were a boy and a girl. I've never found one sex to be neater or messier than the other, only individual hedgehogs.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I knew you would say that Nancy! :lol: 
But my findings MUST be correct! So far they have been correct 100% of the time! (In my house, anyway). :lol: 
Hopefully it will be many years until we get another hedgehog & then we will review, confirm or deny our findings....


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw the problems of doing scientific studies on a small pool of subjects .

Hehe. I've been working on an article for new owners called "The Good, the bad and the ugly." I am nearly finished, so I hope to finish it sometime soon and will post it on MIHOG when I'm done. It basically is an article about what to expect of hedgehog cleanliness. I am planning on putting links to images so new owners understand what we mean by poop smeared wheels. Gross, but maybe it will be less of a shock to some people.

The title came one morning when I was looking at my current trio of cages. 

Rose, the good. Spotless wheel, all her poo neatly pushed away in one corner of her cage, all urine in the same area. Food bowls neat and clean. Bed and fleece tube in the exact same spots every morning. A quick pick up of the poo and her cage is ready for the next evening's activities

Poptart, the bad. Disgusting, poop smeared wheel. Bed destroyed as she likes to dig, burrow and move it around. Fleece tube, who knows where it will be, I've seen it have one end pushed up inside the nasty wheel. Oh and she also urinates on her wheel to make it a really nasty mess. Although she tells me it is art. She "paw paints."

Cooper, the ugly. Not only is his wheel a disgusting mess, but some evenings he manages to get the entire cage disgusting. Typically a mixture of poop, urine and food. He is on a soft food only diet (has had a jaw tumor removed, and is missing many teeth), so he will dig through his food bowl to pick out what he likes and then spreads the rest all over his cage. He lives in a FN to give you an idea of size. I have found poop on the first horizontal bar of his cage, which is what, like 5 inches in the air. No where near his wheel, so this was not a flung poo. He does all this and still manages to put in 3 or more miles of running each night.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Poptart, the bad. Disgusting, poop smeared wheel. Bed destroyed as she likes to dig, burrow and move it around. Fleece tube, who knows where it will be, I've seen it have one end pushed up inside the nasty wheel. Oh and she also urinates on her wheel to make it a really nasty mess. Although she tells me it is art. She "paw paints."


I just woke up this morning to find Col. Mustard's fleece bed on her wheel covered with poo and pee, and a few poopy paw prints here and there. Adorable.  What a lady! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think the Col. needs a do-do demotion. How does Private Mustard sound? :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

PJM said:


> I think the Col. needs a do-do demotion. How does Private Mustard sound? :lol:


Haha, this made me laugh.

I don't know about the rest of these guys, PJM, but your description of boys fits my little guy perfectly... must be true in all cases all of the time. Anyone who denies it has probably got a gender-confused hedgehog...


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> I think the Col. needs a do-do demotion. How does Private Mustard sound? :lol:


She does need it, but I'm afraid of what might happen if we demote her. Will she eat poop? Poop in her water? Or murder someone with the lead pipe in the kitchen? :shock:

She's a piece of work, that one. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I must say, this thread is hilarious! Good one PJM! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Cooper, the ugly. Not only is his wheel a disgusting mess, but some evenings he manages to get the entire cage disgusting. Typically a mixture of poop, urine and food. He is on a soft food only diet (has had a jaw tumor removed, and is missing many teeth), so he will dig through his food bowl to pick out what he likes and then spreads the rest all over his cage. He lives in a FN to give you an idea of size. I have found poop on the first horizontal bar of his cage, which is what, like 5 inches in the air. No where near his wheel, so this was not a flung poo. He does all this and still manages to put in 3 or more miles of running each night.


I think I like Cooper. What I like most about him, is that he's YOURS!!!! Ahahahaha!! :lol: 
I also love the name Poptart. I think you could also call her Pooptart. :roll: 


tie-dye hedgie said:


> I must say, this thread is hilarious! Good one PJM! :lol: :mrgreen:


Thanks! I've had lots of fun with it!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM said:


> I think I like Cooper. What I like most about him, is that he's YOURS!!!! Ahahahaha!! :lol:
> I also love the name Poptart. I think you could also call her Pooptart. :roll:
> 
> 
> ...


Pooptart! :lol: :shock: :lol:

You certainly made my day brighter with all of your fun!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I definitely have to agree with girls hiding there poo all over the place lol. When I clean out the cage I find them all hidden away and tend to get it on my hands from all the traps. My boy does get poop really high up on the cage sometimes and I always stare in amazement and wonder. He is potty trained but when I find them high like that are always right above his papertowel like he was standing on the towel when he did it. The only way I can imagine it possible is if they are standing on their two front paws pointed upwards....it's such a mystery lol


----------

